# Bleeding and bleeding and bleeding...



## Medusa (Mar 25, 2004)

Yeah the title sums it up pretty well........ (TMI warnings)

For the last couple months I've had these unending heavy periods. Soaking a super tampon every two to three hours, tons of huge clots. I'd bleed like this for 3 weeks at a time, have maybe a week off and then BAM! It starts again like someone turned on a freaking water faucet and I'd just gush. (I did give a TMI warning







) Now for all the heavy bleeding I have no cramps at all (haven't had any since I gave birth)

I went to a gyno last week and got ran through a battery of tests, blood work to check thyroid function (I can't remember the tests names but there where I think 3 or 4 thyroid tests alone) A trans-vaginal Ultrasound to check for tumors, cysts, endo, etc...

All of the tests came back as fine/normal ranges. Which is great. The doc recommended the Nuvaring in the hopes that it might stop the bleeding, which thank god it has.

So in theory I should be happy right? Tests are normal, treatment stopped the bleeding. Huzzah.

BUT, while the doc is pleased by this outcome I'm still very concerned. This strikes me as HIGHLY DYSFUNCTIONAL menstrual cycles and I want to know what the hell is going on with my body. I've googled and read and searched but haven't really found anything that quite matches KWIM.

Do you wise Mamas have _ANY_ insight on what could be going on with my body?


----------



## Romana (Mar 3, 2006)

(I originally wrote this to post in the Birth Professionals forum where it was cross-posted, but decided to post it here instead because I'm not a birth professional.







)

I had that problem for about 2-3 years in high school. I also had some cramping, but it wasn't unbearable or anything. Although I haven't had a laparoscopy to diagnose it without a doubt, my OB/gyn at the time said it was most likely endometriosis and I started on the pill, which made life bearable and cut my bleeding back from gushing and anemic for 20-25 days/month to about 10 moderate-to-heavy flow days. It changed my life (for the better), although in general I'm not crazy about being on the pill.

In contrast to the pp, as I was an otherwise very healthy teen, my OB/gyn said it made no sense to do surgery just to check if I had the problem when the treatment (then) was the same anyway - BCP. So she did not recommend the surgery and I'm glad I haven't had it. I don't believe that transvag ultrasound is a reliable way to diagnose endometriosis, so I wouldn't necessarily think that's not the problem - it still could be.

I also agree with the PP that soy can be a problem as it introduces excess estrogen (phytoestrogens) into your body. Particularly because of the endometriosis, I avoid soy products like soy milk, tofu, etc.

I'm not familiar with the Nuvaring but I'm guessing it's a hormone-based birth control device? Currently, that may be your best treatment option to get the bleeding under control. If you don't have endometriosis, hormonal BC can be the enemy as well, since it can mask symptoms but not stop the progression of the disease. Just something to keep in mind. There are some promising new things out there on the horizon for endo, but nothing available yet.


----------



## Medusa (Mar 25, 2004)

Thank you for responding. I had discounted the possibility of endometriosis not just because of the u/s, but (and mostly) because everything I've read about it associates it with near debilitating cramps.

I've been a veggie for years and used to have A LOT of soy food in my diet, but began limiting soy earlier this year. Maybe need to consider avoiding it altogether though.

Your correct about the Nuvaring (you can check it out at WWW.nuvaring.com)

I have started using it, and it has stopped the bleeding which is a major relief.

I'll be seeing my Gyno again in January so between now and then I'll be reading everything I can find on endo.

Again thank you for responding, this has been really scary, I hate the feeling that somethings wrong with my body and I have no clue whats causing it.







:


----------



## AugustineM (Mar 21, 2005)

My sister in law had the exact same thing as you. No cramps, but a lot of blood loss. It took her a long time to figure out what was wrong... let me check with her and see if I can figure out what it was she had. She finally got it figured out.


----------



## PaytinandAvarysMom (Apr 19, 2006)

I've been having this problem since I started zoloft back in August! At first I didnt think much of it but for 3 days I forgot to take my meds and the bleeding stopped! So I thought hummm...and started researching zoloft and have found that zoloft (and other drugs like it) can mess with your cycles to this degree...dont know if your on any of these but just thought I would through it out there just in case!







At least your doc was concerned...mine told me its cause I am breastfeeding







:


----------



## steffanie3 (Mar 17, 2002)

I was curious if you have any updates. I am searching for information for really long bleeding.


----------



## Medusa (Mar 25, 2004)

Well, the Nuva Ring stopped working after a month or so and I went back to rounds and rounds of tests. After all this time, and multiple DR visits I finally got a diagnois!

The bleeding was caused by Endometritus, caused by a chronic low grade bacterial infection of the endometrium.

I took a quick round of antibiotics, and it seems to have actually stopped!

After bleeding for so long I'm a little skeptical, so everybody cross their fingers for me.


----------



## NoelleNichelle (Jun 8, 2006)

Thats awesome.Never heard of that before but you learn something everyday.


----------



## NoMariposa (Apr 14, 2005)

I was having a nearly identical flow problem 8 days on, 10 days off, super heavy, no cramping. It ran like that from 7 mo pp through 10 mo pp. I'd go through 1 super plus tampon in 1 hour or less (I still do on day 1 through day 2).

I even considered saying no to more children with a procedure that removes the lining from the uterus. The flow was just debilitating and anemia developed in the pregnancy prior, so I was already super low from bleeding out at birth and then the super plus mega flow issue.

I still have 1-2 days of heavy flow, but I'm regular. I can handle it b/c I know when to expect to go no where. I had a dx of hypo thyroid with low level Free T4 and FreeT3 numbers (not low enough the endo would treat, he was a TSH only stupid moron, low enough my primary would treat me).

These flowing symptoms ran together with Synthroid starting and Domperidone starting. So, I can't say which was which. I'm on Armour thyroid now and not taking dom anymore. The low thyroid function affects milk supply and I was hosed, my thyroid levels are still not where they should be over a year later.

My gut instinct is there is a dietary reason for it. Beats me as to what, so far. I'm still reading as I have time.

I picked up Dr. John Lee's pre-menopause book. It is loaded with good information on stuff like this. I'm still trying to get all he has to say straight in my head to help myself.

I would not consider the pill or ring (especially the ring) as a solution for myself. I know I have a hormone problem and would rather cure it than slap a bandage on it. The pill will only cover up the real problem making it bigger later. Plus I had a hormone BC baby and it was very scary with bleeding early on and nearly loosing her, I won't do it again.

The trick is to find a doctor who believes the same and is willing to help you. I found 1, but he is still limited in his knowledge. I end up coming to him with information and then he gives his feed back on it. He suggested a certain brand of mulit-vitamin supplement with women wellness support and progesterone cream when I first mentioned the problem, but I was not willing to try those at that time. I'm re-evaluating those now. I started his vitamins. I have to re-read up on Dr. J Lee about how to use the progesterone, I bought it.

FWIW - I did try the ring 1x, I ended up calling my gyn that afternoon for a pill script. Since the cervix changed position in an unmedicated woman throughout her cycle, the ring was not the right fit for me when it needed to be started. I've never had any trouble with things in my yoni before, this was just all wrong, felt wrong, could not get it in place to stay, was right on the edge of my yoni and hurt. They only come in one size unlike say Diaphragms which are fitted to the same location as the nuvoring.


----------



## sbilady (Jun 21, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *NoMariposa* 
I would not consider the pill or ring (especially the ring) as a solution for myself. I know I have a hormone problem and would rather cure it than slap a bandage on it. The pill will only cover up the real problem making it bigger later. Plus I had a hormone BC baby and it was very scary with bleeding early on and nearly loosing her, I won't do it again.

I admire this attitude and wish more women had this. When it comes to our 'female problems', many times we want to take a pill and make it go away when in reality, it's our bodies screaming out to us that something is wrong. I feel the same way when it comes to myself. I hope you find a solution that works for you. Maybe you could try (if you haven't already) adjusting your night lighting to see if that may help with the bleeding some. I posted about it here:

http://www.mothering.com/discussions...d.php?t=953945


----------

